# Best day trading system



## ns944jp (12 November 2009)

Does anyone know best trading system in Australia?
Recently read article of Tibra Trading and feeling importance of system..


----------



## Mr J (12 November 2009)

A good brain. Ignore that article, it's completely sensationalist.


----------



## lasty (12 November 2009)

ns944jp said:


> Does anyone know best trading system in Australia?
> Recently read article of Tibra Trading and feeling importance of system..




You mean this one 
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/aus...a-stole-software/story-e6frgamo-1225758477735


----------



## yonnie (21 November 2009)

Mr J, did you work there?


----------



## arco (22 November 2009)

.
Have you tried the 'coin toss' method. Very simple and with good MM you could maybe make some money


----------



## Mr J (22 November 2009)

yonnie said:


> Mr J, did you work there?




No, but the article I referred to seemed to suggest that the market was being swallowed by these systems, and the original poster seems to think he needs one.


----------



## nulla nulla (23 November 2009)

lasty said:


> You mean this one
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/aus...a-stole-software/story-e6frgamo-1225758477735




I'm sure there was another article that went into more depth as to how the system used by Tibra was supposed to work. Based arround mathmatical "algorythums" (not sure of spelling) that have been formulated to identify tradings trends in microseconds (don't worry about 1 minute interday chart updates). They are supposed to have made hundresd of millions in a short period of time (1-2 years) and the company and principals are being sued by their former employer. If the system works for Tibra you would think it also worked for the former employer and that they also made hundreds of millions in a short period of time? I didn't understand how they generate rebates and fees from the market by providing liquidity to stocks?


----------

